# Honey -B- Healthy



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't want to take credit for this but I also don't know who to cite. At some point I jotted this down:

INGREDIENTS:

5 cups water
2 1/2 lb of sugar
1/8 teasp lecithin granules (used as an emulsifier)
15 drops spearmint oil
15 drops lemongrass oil

METHOD:

Bring the water to a boil and integrate the sugar until dissolved. Once the sugar is dissolved remove the mixture from the heat and quickly add the lecithin and the essential oils. Stir until everything is evenly distributed. This solution should have a strong scent and not be left open around bees. Cool before using


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

TSK, do you use that straight? -james


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry forgot that info: 2 tablespoons per gallon of feed. 

I've never used the recipe yet so don't blame me if it causes your hive to spontaneously explode or anything of the sort .


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, all I picked up all ingredients and will give this a try


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know that I will try this, but where do you find the lecithin granules?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Swamp, I have used this same recipe all of last year and the bees love it, you can pick up lecitthin granules at health food stores, I picked up my oils there as well......Bill


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Many health food stores carry it


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

<chuckle> Closest health food store is probably 60? miles away. Looks like I'm being kidnapped by five girls Saturday for some shopping there, though....I get to hang out with the 10-month-old and 4-1/2 year-old.:applause: A health food store might be a good place to "shop". 

Ed


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Ed, I found it to be important to place about a quarter cup of water and the oils in a blender along with the lecithin and blend for a few minutes to be sure that all of the oil is emulsified by the lecithin. You do not want oils floating to the top of your inverted feeder, because when the bees drink it to near empty then they would get a mega dose of leftover oils which would kill them. And also place the emulsified liquid into the syrup mixture after the syrup is removed from the heat. If done correctly this HBH is perfectly safe for the bees....Bill


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm ok pretend I am totally ignorant (actually in this case I am). What is HBH suppossed to do for the bees. Adding 30 drops of essential oils is quite a bit even diluted out like you are doing. Just trying to learn, not trying to be critical. I don't knoww enough to be critical.

Bald.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Bald, this product was originally marketed to keep bees healthy, the spearmint oils for tracheal mites and the lemongrass oil is to make it attractive to the bees, however I am not qualified to vouch for its effectiveness other than to say that my bees do not have trachea mites and they go nuts for the smell, but all that said I think the Beeks like the smell the most, it has a heavenly scent....Bill


----------

